# [CLOSED] Butch is crafting an ironwood table!



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

one person at a time, tips aren't required but appreciated!  ☺ ☺


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 26, 2020)

May I join?


----------



## Irescien (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come !


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

Sylveon99 said:


> May I join?


yup! ill pm you a code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Spaarki said:


> I'd like to come !


ill pm you in a bit!


----------



## icypurr (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come over too please


----------



## SemiJames (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come too, please.


----------



## xchristy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi I I would love to visit !


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

icypurr said:


> I'd like to come over too please





SemiJames said:


> I'd love to come too, please.





xchristy said:


> Hi I I would love to visit !


since i'm doing one person at a time it might take awhile but i'll get to everyone! thanks for waiting!


----------



## macosta (Apr 26, 2020)

I like to come if available.


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come visit!


----------



## fanism (Apr 26, 2020)

hi, may I come, too? Thanks


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d love to come!!
Destiny of Greenwater


----------



## grah (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey! May I please come?


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

macosta said:


> I like to come if available.





Lavaliers said:


> Hi! I'd love to come visit!





fanism said:


> hi, may I come, too? Thanks





Eirrinn said:


> I’d love to come!!
> Destiny of Greenwater





allybishop said:


> Hey! May I please come?


yesss will get to everyone ! might take a while tho so pls be patient


----------



## YaBoiJerry (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, may I come over as well?


----------



## Nia (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come, please! ^^


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

YaBoiJerry said:


> Hello, may I come over as well?





Nia said:


> Hi! I'd love to come, please! ^^


will pm you when I get to you!


----------



## SemiJames (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Junee (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

Junee said:


> I'd love to visit!


will pm if I get to you!


----------



## PerryPerry (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## Jaws (Apr 26, 2020)

I know you're busy but if you got time, I'd love to come too. If not I understand.


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

i'll be having two ppl at a time now since I'm running out of time!


----------



## Bellfont (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d love to join


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 26, 2020)

surprisingly still crafting!


----------

